# belly swelling



## missydew80 (Feb 11, 2004)

My tummy has been swelling for the last 2 months. I have also gained weight because of this. My tummy wont ever go down all the way .It is the smallest in the morning, but as soon as I eat or drink anything even water it starts to swell. I look like I'm about seven months along. I also have blood in my stool daily.I do have IBS and have taken meds for it for years. Do you have an idea what may be the reason behind this?


----------



## bellyme (Nov 13, 2003)

I have the same problem. It is part of IBS. Try taking acidophilus and FOS. This has cured mine for 2 months but it just came back. I think due to stress. My main problem is my stomach. As soon as I eat or drink something it gets bigger. By the end of the day, it's bloated. I am hoping it will go away again once stress at work dies down.


----------

